# Master's Hat



## jonesvilletexas

What kind of hat do you think looks best in the east?


----------



## jwardl

Depends on the person. The WM (or acting WM) should wear the hat he prefers.


----------



## Smokey613

What are the requirements or guidelines for the WM's hat?


----------



## TCShelton

It has to have a full brim.  I like dress hats.  Cowboy hat just isn't for me.  I'm not too big on hats at all though.


----------



## jwardl

Same here... am a proud Texan but the whole "cowboy" thing just doesn't do it for me. I wear boots, but *biker* boots.

Plan on buying a Fedora, myself.

Speaking of hats, can't wait to bring my sailor's hat to the next MM degree -- for obvious reasons . Always good to have a little fun when one can.


----------



## david918

Here is a good hat for the Master

http://www.hollandlodge.org/RodneyElliottMasterMasonDegree.pdf


----------



## nick1368

I have a nice western hat...but I intend to have a little fun.  much like the leaperchan hat..lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

jwardl said:


> Same here... am a proud Texan but the whole "cowboy" thing just doesn't do it for me. I wear boots, but *biker* boots.
> 
> Plan on buying a Fedora, myself.
> 
> Speaking of hats, can't wait to bring my sailor's hat to the next MM degree -- for obvious reasons . Always good to have a little fun when one can.



Umm, do you think that you will be able to wear the sailor hat in open lodge? It was my understanding that only the Master of the lodge could be covered.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I for one like the "western hat" theme.

Our current WM chose to wear a fedora this year.


----------



## nick1368

our WM last year if I remember started off in a western style and ended with a fedora;  the older crowd grumbled everytime he  pulled it out.  Gotta love'em


----------



## jwardl

Bro. Stewart said:


> Umm, do you think that you will be able to wear the sailor hat in open lodge? It was my understanding that only the Master of the lodge could be covered.


 
Don't wanna say too much sincd this isn't a tiled forum, but, don't think it'll be a problem for the short period required... especially since it has no brim, and can't be confused with the WM's hat. Will just have to see...


----------



## Blake Bowden

TCShelton said:


> It has to have a full brim.  I like dress hats.  Cowboy hat just isn't for me.  I'm not too big on hats at all though.



I hate hats, but Dress hats would be my preference although I'd look like a dork either way.


----------



## Texas_Justice85

Our Past Master opened and closed with a sombrero in his last stated meeting as WM.


----------



## RJS

Texas_Justice85 said:


> Our Past Master opened and closed with a sombrero in his last stated meeting as WM.



That had to be an instant classic.


----------



## caeservi

jwardl said:


> Don't wanna say too much sincd this isn't a tiled forum, but, don't think it'll be a problem for the short period required... especially since it has no brim, and can't be confused with the WM's hat. Will just have to see...



If I'm not mistaken, when the special degree teams confer a degree in costume, most of them wear head gear...but I could definitely be wrong


----------



## ravickery03

I think that some WMs feel like they have to wear a cowboy hat, when you can clearly see it's not for them.  My suggestion would be for them to wear whatever they feel comfortable in.


----------



## rhitland

Costumes are allowed i.e. sailor hat, I for one will go western but would wear a top hat at the drop of a hat, pardon my pun. lol I know many that just look plain silly in a cowboy hat TC Shelton wearing a cowboy hat still makes me giggle.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

Western, specially for the Texas lodges! I thought it was a pretty neat thing the first time I saw it!


----------



## ragged tiger

I prefer dress hats, but not everyone can pull off wearing that type of hat.  Western hats look pretty good on most of the WMs I've seen.


----------



## TCShelton

rhitland said:


> TC Shelton wearing a cowboy hat still makes me giggle.



Yeah, that was probably my most uncomfortable moment I've ever had in lodge.


----------



## 4thgenPM

The important thing here is that the "cover" that the Master chooses is one that looks good on him and represents the authority that it denotes.  

It's ok to have a little fun at times, but remember that visitors to your Lodge may not realize that you're joking around with your members and may think this is how you regularly do things...especially if they are visiting a degree, which is a solemn occasion.

Christian D. Moore, PM


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Your are right Brother Moore, this shpuld be formost at all times.


----------



## scottmh59

TCShelton said:


> I like dress hats.  Cowboy hat just isn't for me.



and yet you gave into preasure from others and now you have the 10 gallon.......:24:......yeeeeee  hawwww:lol:


----------



## HKTidwell

If I make it to the east I'll be finding a hat like this in gray.  Top hat sounds good too.


----------



## kevin54

i wonder if any other states wear cowboy hats,or is it just texas?

i like fedoras myself


----------



## HKTidwell

I'll probably make it down to TexasHatters to have a hat made for me.  I think the hat should be equal to the honor you have been bestowed and shouldn't be just any ole hat.  It should have a meaning, to you and I also happen to think that our actions are sometimes based upon how we feel about ourselves.  Our dress is an indicator of this, and sometimes dressing for an occasion changes our attitude to be reflective of how we should be.  I could be rambling but I think we should always be respective of our stations in life and lodge.  Please do not take my comments to mean that I think we should all be in a tux, suit, overalls or other attire. I personally think that while I may feel a suit will represent that awe and respect for the station another person may feel the same in a starched shirt and blue jeans.

Maybe this will be the hat I pick


----------



## scottmh59

well put


----------



## JBD

I have two a Hamburg and a Western Hat

I am thinking Western - Hamburg looks too Pimp for me, even though it fits and feels better


----------



## Weldon Cressman

Being in Texas, the western/cowboy hat is the most common I've seen on WM's, however; while looking at our Past Masters wall, our lodge did have a Native American PM who wore a bollo/Boller(?) hat, .. with a feather in it.  No, ... I was not going to say "Headdress!" <grin>.


----------



## ardiverdown

I too have not ever been a real cowboy hat kind of guy. This is my year in the east and I opted for a fedora. It is an awesome hat I bought in downtown Ft Worth at Peters Brothers on Houston St. They have been making hats since the early 1900's and I mean making them from scratch or ordering high dollar Resistol or Stetson. Actually Bro Tidwell, they used to make hat for the late great Tom Landry.


----------



## cambridgemason

here in Massachusetts most that do wear one still wear the top hat.  Our Grand Master wears as part of his dress the Tri corner hat as his offical hat.


----------



## scottmh59

tri corner hat,thats cool..and seems very appropriate in mass


----------



## Dave in Waco

A good place for a hat is Standard Hat in Waco.  The owner is a Mason, and the current WM of Marlin #152.


----------



## tom268

--- double posting ---


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I wear a 25 XXX Stetson out on the town, I have a Fedora, and a TopHat to wear with my Tux... I feel the hat I may choose will be fitting of my mood at a particular meeting...


----------



## jhodgdon

Always a top hat in my lodge.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Always a cowboy hat in my lodge.


----------



## MikeMay

It really doesn't matter to me what kind of hat the WM wears (as long as it is appropriate and doesn't have straws attached to beverages....:47

But this is Texas and most I have seen so far have been western...


----------



## Christopher

I personally prefer dress hats as they fit my style better. However, I can see why the cowboy hat works better in Texas. My understanding is that lodges in the Northeast dress up a lot more for lodge, so a top hat wouldn't look quite so out of place. (Although, technically speaking, top hats are only correct when one is wearing a tailcoat.) I haven't been to a lodge yet in Texas, however, where a top hat wouldn't look comical next to what the WM and other members were wearing, especially a genuine silk topper. I have seen photos of gentlemen from Northeastern lodges, however, in top hats and tuxedos that look very smart indeed. I'd emulate the look myself if I thought I could get away with it...

I plan on buying a nice fedora for my year in the East, presuming I make it there. It's informal enough to look dashing with a suit, and won't require me to buy a pair of cowboy boots to feel like I'm pulling the look off. :001_tongue:


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Smokey613 said:


> What are the requirements or guidelines for the WM's hat?


 
The brim has to be fully around that hat: no ball caps allowed.

In Texas, it is customary in many lodges to wear Stetson hats, although some city lodges where dress hats.

I prefer the Stetson and boots on the Master.


----------



## tom268

In my jurisdiction, grand lodge fixed the style of dress for every brother, not only the WM. Black suit or Tail, white bowtie and top hat, as it is seen in my avatar picture.


----------



## Benton

tom268 said:


> ...and top hat, as it is seen in my avatar picture.



So all brothers are covered in the lodge? In US Masonry, only the WM is allowed to wear a hat, and he in fact is required. Everyone else is uncovered during lodge.


----------



## tom268

In my jurisdiction, all brothers are covered, and it is required. In other jurisdictions, it is more a matter of lodge tradition, and it seems to be a matter of location too. In northern Germany, many lodges require a top hat (no other hat-styles allowed), in the south, it is not common. But it is always either all brothers are covered or no brother. Only the lodges of the American-Canadian Grand Lodge follow the american tradition of a covered WM.


----------



## Michael Hatley

To me, a hat needs a brim or what good is it in the sun - and I don't run cattle.  I come from a ranching family and they used to make jokes about dimestore cowboys.  They never wore cowboy hats.  To each their own, and when you think Texas you often think cowboy hats so it makes sense - so no offense intended to the brethren that prefer them, just not my thing.

But for me, a cavalry style hat.  I earned the right to wear that the hard way and it is my way of giving a nod to the veterans in the room.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I think the cavalry hat would be awesome. You did earn that right and I think every veteran would appreciate it. I couldn't do that though, I would be stuck with the dixie cup.


----------



## MarkR

I'm just glad I'm not in a jurisdiction that requires one of these: 
 or


----------



## Brent Heilman

That's what our WM has. I hate that hat and when my time comes I will not be wearing it.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Our masters where a Stetson Derby.


----------



## Ashlar

As Master I wear pork pie hats .






I dislike top hats , derbies , fedoras etc; etc;


----------



## dfreybur

My first time through the east was in a lodge where the local tradition was a top hat so I wore one of them.

I have a fedora because that was a local tradition in my lodge the next time I went through the east.  I finally found a three-corner hat as seen in movies about the American Revolution era but I was out of the east by the time I found it so I have not yet worn it in lodge.


----------



## Newwardorder

Michael Hatley said:


> To me, a hat needs a brim or what good is it in the sun - and I don't run cattle.  I come from a ranching family and they used to make jokes about dimestore cowboys.  They never wore cowboy hats.  To each their own, and when you think Texas you often think cowboy hats so it makes sense - so no offense intended to the brethren that prefer them, just not my thing.
> 
> But for me, a cavalry style hat.  I earned the right to wear that the hard way and it is my way of giving a nod to the veterans in the room.



Our WM in Juneau is a former Air Cav guy, and he wears his cavalry hat in the East. Very meaningful for him, and it looks good dressed up or dressed down. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

What about a bowler?
I have thought I would wear that type of hat when my turn for the East arises.....


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782

I dig bowler hats too. That's my choice should I ever sit the oriental chair. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

Well when it's my time to sit in the East,
That's what I would like to wear if my brethren allow me....


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

tbcrisler said:


> What about a bowler?



I tried to find a bowler or derby.  Fedoras in all sorts of department stores but I would have to make a special trip to downtown in a big city to find a gentlemen's shop that carried bowler or derby.  Hard to find - If you have a source go for it I say!


----------



## JBD

Lots of hats are possibilities,  in Texas GL law details the minimum qualifications. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## otherstar

I'm not a line officer, yet, but should I ever become WM, I have a wide brimmed pork pie hat. I wear it now when I'm acting as WM in a degree.

Personally, I think the sitting WM should wear whatever kind of hat he feels comfortable in, as long as it meets the requirements for the Grand Lodge. The current WM in my lodge (as of 2013-2014) wears a very nice Australian hat that strongly resembles that worn by Crocodile Dundee. He would not look good in a Western Hat (like me...they just don't work for me).


----------



## Mac

I decided on a fedora, and it ruffled some feathers.  If nothing else, it gave the brothers something to talk about.


----------



## crono782

Mac said:


> I decided on a fedora, and it ruffled some feathers.  If nothing else, it gave the brothers something to talk about.



Why did it cause a stir? What's wrong with fedoras?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Mac

crono782 said:


> Why did it cause a stir? What's wrong with fedoras?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



My brother, Freemasons have spent centuries claiming "we've always done it this way."  And we've also spent centuries doing things a little differently each year.  It's just expected.


----------



## DJGurkins

I personally will only buy one brand of Hat off the Rack. That is a Milano. I wore one for years riding Professional Bulls and Bareback horses. This hat had everything you could imagine happen to it and probably a few you wouldn't dream of and it was always serviceable and clean until I got hauled off in meat wagon and my hat had ended up in the stands. So my choice is a Western hat but a bowler hat looks cool to.


----------



## dfreybur

crono782 said:


> What's wrong with fedoras?



To be cool with a fedora you need to be a traveling man like Indiana Jones with friends all over the world!

Oh right, so there's nothing wrong with a fedora after all.  Chuckle.


----------



## Mac

dfreybur said:


> To be cool with a fedora you need to be a traveling man like Indiana Jones with friends all over the world!
> 
> Oh right, so there's nothing wrong with a fedora after all.  Chuckle.



My thoughts, exactly!


Sent via mobile app (Freemason Connect HD)


----------

